# TCCC (Tactical Combat Casualty Care)



## SandpitMedic

Any one here *currently* certified under the latest guidelines/instruction or an instructor? I am looking to get certified and just want to know what to expect and get an idea for costs/curriculum/locations/etc. I was able to find a local place that does it over 2 days for $500. Think this is a good deal? Any info is appreciated. PM or public. Thanks guys.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid

Where are you located?


----------



## Handsome Robb

Did TOMS at the end of October. 

What do you wanna know? Koolaid beat me to the next question.

Was 800 for 4 days. It's definitely not the most complex material, I wouldn't sweat it.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid

If your really interested in learning both the tactical portion and the medicine under fire portion skip TCCC and go straight for the real course and go through module A & B of International School Of Tactical Medicine in Palm Springs. Module C also if you can afford it and want to go for your board certification with ACEP


----------



## SandpitMedic

I am currently in Las Vegas.
That school in Palm Springs is now definitely on my radar. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## Handsome Robb

For what it's worth I've heard good things about that school.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid

Yeah I did module A &B last February. In Palm Springs.  Was a great experience and the instructors medicine/firearms/tactics were phenomenal!

All ED MD/anesthesia/SWAT members for instructors and they know their stuff.


----------



## DesertMedic66

DrankTheKoolaid said:


> Yeah I did module A &B last February. In Palm Springs.  Was a great experience and the instructors medicine/firearms/tactics were phenomenal!
> 
> All ED MD/anesthesia/SWAT members for instructors and they know their stuff.



I've been looking into that course for a long time (since I'm already in Palm Springs). Just going to wait until I finish medic school and build my savings account up.


----------



## SandpitMedic

Emailed out an RFI. 

Looks like what I'm looking for, just waiting on the reply.
Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## DesertMedic66

SandpitMedic said:


> Emailed out an RFI.
> 
> Looks like what I'm looking for, just waiting on the reply.
> Thanks for the suggestion.



If you end up coming out here, shoot me a PM and we can grab a beer or something.


----------



## SandpitMedic

Absolutely.


----------



## Hockey

International School Of Tactical Medicine????


----------



## DesertMedic66

Hockey said:


> International School Of Tactical Medicine????



http://www.tacticalmedicine.com

It's based in Palm Springs, CA but can be set up at other locations. Most of the instructors are ER Docs and SWAT members from the local PD.

From what I have been told, it is an amazing program.


----------



## trespassingproductions

SandpitMedic said:


> Any one here *currently* certified under the latest guidelines/instruction or an instructor? I am looking to get certified and just want to know what to expect and get an idea for costs/curriculum/locations/etc. I was able to find a local place that does it over 2 days for $500. Think this is a good deal? Any info is appreciated. PM or public. Thanks guys.



where are you located?  many big states have state military reserve units that are all volunteer and serve as instructors for these course.  i have been doing it for 2 years in CA


----------



## NGEMT

Wait...you can get "certified" in TC3 as a civilian?  Who issues these certificates?  Is there a central civilian certificate issuing authority?

I teach this stuff all the time on the military side...didn't realize there might be money to be made teaching it on the civilian side...


----------



## SandpitMedic

Yes... NAEMT. 

Same agency that puts out PHTLS guidelines and credentials providers.

ETA: You cannot just freelance. You must gain accreditation as an instructor/instructing organization before you can just begin in the civilian sector. Check them out on the web at NAEMT.org


----------



## bburnette252

Is being a medic a pre requisite? Or will AEMT suffice?


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid

Emt or higher


----------



## MackTheKnife

NAEMT provides the official certification for PHTLS, TCCC Provider or Instructor. What do these private companies provide in the way of "officialness" for the certs?


----------



## DesertMedic66

MackTheKnife said:


> NAEMT provides the official certification for PHTLS, TCCC Provider or Instructor. What do these private companies provide in the way of "officialness" for the certs?



http://www.tacticalmedicine.com

Scroll down a little bit on the home page to find out the "officialness" of the ISTM. Everyone from EMTs, to doctors, to FBI agents, to diplomatic security members have taken the class. 

Taught by trauma surgeons, a retired FBI HRT member, and several other very important and high up people. 

Range training and from what I was told scenarios where you are under fire of sim rounds (if you make a mistake you actually get shot).


----------



## MackTheKnife

Thanks. I was just wondering if those certs were accepted on the same level as NAEMT.


----------



## SandpitMedic

It's all relative. Where do you want to work, and for who? Because if you want a tac medic cert to work for AMR, they don't care- they likely have no idea what that is. A police dept likely trains their own. If you want to get into contracting or "mercinary" type of work than it may be advantageous to have. Truthfully, otherwise it just isn't something a fire dept or whatever is going to be impressed with. That isn't the arena of standard EMS.


----------



## DesertMedic66

SandpitMedic said:


> It's all relative. Where do you want to work, and for who? Because if you want a tac medic cert to work for AMR, they don't care- they likely have no idea what that is. A police dept likely trains their own. If you want to get into contracting or "mercinary" type of work than it may be advantageous to have. Truthfully, otherwise it just isn't something a fire dept or whatever is going to be impressed with. That isn't the arena of standard EMS.



An AMR operation in my area just started a tactical medic team. All team members had to pass the ISTM classes. They are issues body armor, gas masks, helmets, and their ambulance is a flat black painted type III (it looks pretty badass). 

We have some fire departments in the area that supply tactical medics to the police department for SWAT operations.


----------



## MackTheKnife

SandpitMedic said:


> It's all relative. Where do you want to work, and for who? Because if you want a tac medic cert to work for AMR, they don't care- they likely have no idea what that is. A police dept likely trains their own. If you want to get into contracting or "mercinary" type of work than it may be advantageous to have. Truthfully, otherwise it just isn't something a fire dept or whatever is going to be impressed with. That isn't the arena of standard EMS.


Sandpit, thanks for the continuing input. I've have gone through three TCCC Provider courses, one private and two Navy and was  a TCCC Instructor for ATSCC in VA. Not looking to do anything right now. Just enjoy TCCC and like keeping informed. What do you know about TP-C?


----------



## SandpitMedic

DesertEMT66 said:


> An AMR operation in my area just started a TACTICOOL medic team.



Fixed it for you. 

Rural right? Sounds fun, and I am quite shocked that a private like AMR would do that. Good training to have though. 



MackTheKnife said:


> Not looking to do anything right now. Just enjoy TCCC and like keeping informed. What do you know about TP-C?



Good knowledge to have; no doubt about that. 

Honestly, I don't know a lot about the NAEMT TP-C. I didn't even know it existed until I began pursuing the FP-C.


----------



## TransportJockey

SandpitMedic said:


> Fixed it for you.
> 
> Rural right? Sounds fun, and I am quite shocked that a private like AMR would do that. Good training to have though.
> 
> 
> 
> Good knowledge to have; no doubt about that.
> 
> Honestly, I don't know a lot about the NAEMT TP-C. I didn't even know it existed until I began pursuing the FP-C.


Tccc is an naemt course. TP-C is done by the BCCTPC ans is completely separate. 
I'm doing TCCC eventually because my company pays for it, and I've got an application in with the university of NM for the state police tactical team that gets its medics through a contract from UNMH


----------



## DesertMedic66

SandpitMedic said:


> Fixed it for you.
> 
> Rural right? Sounds fun, and I am quite shocked that a private like AMR would do that. Good training to have though.



Urban. It's for the biggest city that that division covers, over 300K population.


----------



## SandpitMedic

Oh really? I thought it was NAEMT because the test is administered through their website... It's an option in their web page, that referres you to a testing center. I stand corrected. I haven't really looked into it. I've never seen a vacancy announcement that had it as a desired qualification. (Obviously it wouldn't hurt, and the more qualified the more marketable you become.) I stand corrected. 

As for the local/regional TEMS guys in the private ambo realm. Well, that sounds like fun. I'd do that. I've heard of FD's having TEMS folk that are regular FF/PMs that get tasked to SWAT call outs, and of dual role sworn LEOs. Although, this is the first I've heard of an AMR division training up and deploying for such actions. (Or any private for that matter.) 

As far as full on breach&clear and medical care under fire though, I haven't heard of any single role medics in the US. Perhaps the perceived escalation of mass shootings is expediting the curve on that though. 

My current agency does police situation stand-bys. We are always in the cold zone. If there is a CASEVAC the SWAT guys bring them to us. We don't get any tacticool gear though.


----------



## DesertMedic66




----------



## DrankTheKoolaid

ISTM modules A B C is the only way to become certified through ACEP to sit for the exam and get board certified.

Everything else is secondary to ISTM


----------



## SandpitMedic

Re: those pictures:

Cool :censored::censored::censored::censored:! Makes for a big target too. Strap that helmet on tight and get off the X.

I want to see this pop up in my city.


----------



## DesertMedic66

SandpitMedic said:


> Re: those pictures:
> 
> Cool :censored::censored::censored::censored:! Makes for a big target too. Strap that helmet on tight and get off the X.
> 
> I want to see this pop up in my city.



I want to get on the team because right now they only have 4 members I think. For the unit you have to be a medic, at least 2 years full time, and pass all the ISTM classes. It's at a different division than where I am, so that's going to be the issue.


----------



## Handsome Robb

Sandpit we've had a TEMS team who operate in the stack with the local and federal teams in the area for like 15+ years now. The active shooters we've had recently they've been the first to enter and make grabs with patrol far before SWAT is on scene or at least organized to enter. They are TEMS second and a street medic first though so they're out on the street running calls. 

Private under a Public Utility Model. 

Hoping I can get a cool guy job when I go back since I meet the requirements now, just waiting for the shoulder and then to test.


----------



## STXmedic

I put in for our MSOU (TEMS) team later this week. Crossing my fingers. Along with TEMS, we get an expanded scope for everyday use, and a lot more training. We're still medic first, MSOU second though.


----------

